# Forum About Russia Travel and Tourism  Volunteer in Russia is a great way to learn Russian culture

## Skitty

I’m inviting you to come to Russia and take part in the “Great Baikal Trail” volunteer summer camp or come to be a volunteer in the GBT office during the winter. As our volunteers always say,- to be a volunteer is the best way to learn culture and to practice language.
For last 3 years we held 49 camps and completed 345 km of trail.
You can experience working holidays for 2 weeks in wild Siberian nature. 
Live in protected areas of the Baikal Region.
Work building a trail, enjoying international communication and Russian lifestyle. 
You can visit our website to get more information. www.greatbaikaltrail.ru

----------


## Skitty

Baikal is 20% of the world's surface fresh waters. It has as much water as all 5 Great Lakes together
The Baikal rift is seven times as deep as the Grand Canyon
One can see a dropped coin still shimmering at a depth of forty meters
Roughly 70% of the species living in this bioregion are endemic; found nowhere else on Earth
The Lake is home to the Nerpa, the only freshwater seal.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Will you pay for our airfare and accomadation???

----------


## Skitty

Some international volunteer organizations are able to offer their volunteers free accommodation and food supply, sometimes even a financial contribution to cover their travel expenses. This is only possible when the organization can rely on financial support or grants from governmental institutions or private business companies. Unfortunately, non-profit and non-governmental organizations in Russia do not enjoy such favorable conditions. GBT does not receive grants or financial support to cover expenses for volunteers’ accommodation, catering and administration. The grants GBT receives are determined for buying tools and equipment, but not for financially supporting the summer work camps. Therefore, it is not possible for us to offer the work camps for free, unfortunately. The fees volunteers pay in order to participate in the GBT projects are solely used to cover the expenses and do not result in any profit for GBT.

----------


## Skitty

Project fee is around 250 - 300 € depends of the project.

----------


## Yankeez

only site menu is in the English,i want it complete in English for details,after that i will take Any decision.
BR
Kashif Khan

----------


## Skitty

From my side it’s work very well in English.
May be you can click again on the ENG link.
If it does not help I can e-mail you detailed information  ::

----------


## Бармалей

So essentially it's a paid-Gulag experience?  ::  
/I kid, I kid...

----------


## Skitty

Gulag is one of synonyms of camp we also sometimes joking about.
But since it’s impossible to make it for free it’s at least very cheap way to go to Russia, to see taiga and to meet native people.

----------


## Бармалей

> Gulag is one of synonyms of camp we also sometimes joking about.
> But since it’s impossible to make it for free it’s at least very cheap way to go to Russia, to see taiga and to meet native people.

 I'm sure that's true. I was just yanking your chain.  ::

----------


## BlackMage

> I'm sure that's true. I was just yanking your chain.

 Skitty isn't a toilet, you don't need to flush him.

----------


## Skitty

Some interesting articles about Russia from our volunteer  http://www.2camels.com/author77.php3  http://www.transitionsabroad.com/public ... ssia.shtml

----------


## BlackMage

> summer work camps

 No thanks.

----------


## drew881

I actually met up with this group while camping in Baikal a couple years ago on the Sviatoi nos peninsula.  We camped by them for a night, had tea and talked to some of the people for a few min.    
Seemed like it would be fun but hard work.  You do get to camp out and have a fun time i suppose, although if you are going just for baikal and not really interested in environmental work, it might not be the best use of your time.

----------


## Бармалей

> Seemed like it would be fun but hard work.  You do get to camp out and have a fun time i suppose, although if you are going just for baikal and not really interested in environmental work, it might not be the best use of your time.

 Bingo. I would love to hang at Baikal for a bit, but I'm sure you can do it more comfortably and cheaply on your own. But, hey, different strokes for different folks, as they say...

----------


## Rimbaud

Hi there!! 
I was on a project last September!
I had a great time...hard work and some good trekking(first time for me trekking ever!)...its something i would highly recommend to anyone interested in getting away from things, into the wilderness, loads of exercise/fresh air...and russian campfires in the siberian tiaga!
We trekked from Ust-Barguzin to Snake bay on the edge of Baikal.
It took us 7-8 days if i remember correctly.Then we had a 2 days of banya and hot springs and relaxing!
Great experience, good challange and all for the good of the region and lake baikal.

----------


## drew881

> Hi there!! 
> I was on a project last September!
> I had a great time...hard work and some good trekking(first time for me trekking ever!)...its something i would highly recommend to anyone interested in getting away from things, into the wilderness, loads of exercise/fresh air...and russian campfires in the siberian tiaga!
> We trekked from Ust-Barguzin to Snake bay on the edge of Baikal.
> It took us 7-8 days if i remember correctly.Then we had a 2 days of banya and hot springs and relaxing!
> Great experience, good challange and all for the good of the region and lake baikal.

 I probably met you briefly if you were there during late july.

----------


## greentchr

Sounds like a wonderful idea- I love the idea of volunteering, camping and meeting new people. It would be a great beginning to a tour of Russia. I have bookmarked it for the future...

----------

